# 12 year old gelding with swollen scrotum sack.



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Is he still peeing? Sounds to me more like a swollen sheath, but without pics it is difficult to know. Personally, I would not be giving antibiotics without a vets say so, but that is just me. Especially since they did not help in 24 hours. You may not have the dose right, or it may be something that antibiotics may not work on-or that is not the right one.

Warm soaks may help, but the best thing to do would be to *call your vet*. Typically they can give some advice over the phone, at least until they can get there.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Errr, do geldings even have scrotum sacks? I think you're talking about the sheath as well - pictures would be a great deal of help. Maybe something bit him?


----------

